# Different OPK sensitivity?



## bella99 (Sep 25, 2008)

So here's my questions:

I took a ClearBlue digital OPK later this morning: Positive

I took a regular ClearBlue OPK early afternoong: obviously negative

Would this just be the different in the test sensitivities?


----------

